# MEMORIES FROM YELLOWSTONE



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My friends, if there's one thing to put on your bucket list, you MUST go to Yellowstone!!! Don't wait just GO!
I just got home from there this morning and quite honestly, I cannot put into words the beauty, mystery, science, color, wildlife and majesty this over 3,000 square mile national treasure offers. 
Mountains, Bison, steaming pools of water, geysers, boiling pots of mud, lakes, waterfalls abound! 
Some of the wildest geological anomalies you can imagine. Bubbling and oozing vats of mud in colors you've never seen and boiling pools of the clearest azure blue pools you can imagine. 
All the while standing on one of the worlds largest super volcanoes.....really eerie. 
Please take your family and go to Yellowstone. What an amazing wonder of the world. 
I'm enclosing some pictures to whet your appetite.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

It looks like you found all of the good spots. Glad that you got to take the trip. I will be hauling a load of horses and mules through there Friday morning.
Awesome pictures.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lostin55 said:


> It looks like you found all of the good spots. Glad that you got to take the trip. I will be hauling a load of horses and mules through there Friday morning.
> Awesome pictures.


Where you headed? Cody? Love to fish the Lamar.....not as hectic as some of the other rivers in Yellowstone.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Heading from here over South of Jackson.
edit. Going over to do some pre season work in my top secret hunting camp. We are meeting some family from AZ and riding in.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

First phantom ranch and now this, you got good taste in vacation choices. I was blessed a few years ago with a Yellowstone trip, loved it. My daughters were not nearly as impressed, Roller coasters or beaches are their choices now.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I wish I had time to go in the summer. But as I understand it you have to book ahead awhile for a place to stay and I can't plan that far ahead in summer. 2 days is my max plan ahead time. Someday we will have to go in the fall. Much closer drive for me then most of you, but lostin55. A friend of mine recently spent about 4 hours in Yellowstone from his car watching wolves kill an elk then fight off a couple grizzly bears over the kill.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> A friend of mine recently spent about 4 hours in Yellowstone from his car watching wolves kill an elk then fight off a couple grizzly bears over the kill.


I wish the bears would have had the odds in their favor....and dined on wolf.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lostin55 said:


> It looks like you found all of the good spots. Glad that you got to take the trip. I will be hauling a load of horses and mules through there Friday morning.
> Awesome pictures.


I'm jealous of you, Lost in 55. I love your part of the country. It's got that American frontier feeling to it, yet the people are so kind. I heard winters are tough.

My wife pointed out to me that the entire vacation doors were opened for her (she's no whimp, she can handle herself) but when we got back east, it was "business as usual". Ignorant assholes for the most part. I'm sure there's a-holes out there, but the thing that you really notice is everyone is working, building or farming. 
We saw lots of drivers hauling horses in and out of Yellowstone. 
Part of the time we were there we stayed in West Yellowstone. A neat little town.
Big time hay in Wyoming and Utah. Everywhere you look, it's hay farming.
We especially love UTAH (Springdale, Provo, Murray, etc.) Everything is so new and clean-No graffiti, no trash and seemingly few democrats.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Winter gets easier every year. Keyless entry and remote start with heated seats and steering wheels, and the creation of several clothing lines for cold weather makes it more tolerable. I guess that it is a matter of perspective. 
You saw some of the highlights for sure, but there are some less visited wonders around as well. This area is pretty awesome, imho.
Teslan, you may be able to book a room just outside the park on short notice. We have done that several times. A pass is good for several days.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Teslan said:


> I wish I had time to go in the summer. But as I understand it you have to book ahead awhile for a place to stay and I can't plan that far ahead in summer. 2 days is my max plan ahead time. Someday we will have to go in the fall. Much closer drive for me then most of you, but lostin55. A friend of mine recently spent about 4 hours in Yellowstone from his car watching wolves kill an elk then fight off a couple grizzly bears over the kill.


We're planning our trip for Glacier for 2017. Supposed to be as good as Yellowstone, but different. 
I usually try to plan the vacation between 1st & 2nd cuttings and my sons summer lacrosse travel schedule & the beginning of summer football camp. 
My son wants to play football for the Wyoming Cowboys or Utah Utes!!!!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> We're planning our trip for Glacier for 2017. Supposed to be as good as Yellowstone, but different.
> I usually try to plan the vacation between 1st & 2nd cuttings and my sons summer lacrosse travel schedule & the beginning of summer football camp.
> My son wants to play football for the Wyoming Cowboys or Utah Utes!!!!


Irrigation gets in the way of vacations, travel between hay cuttings for me.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Got all the same pics but mine have snow in them.Used to be you could ride snowmobile threw the park now you have to go with a guide on a 4 stroke sled .tree buffers got the park shut down for 2 stroke sleds.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That's one reason of many why I detest wolves.....tree hugging liberals love them.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Glacier is great if you aren't scared of heights.
I second the comments on wolves.


----------

